# What's wrong with my Dragon Goby????



## kdanna (May 7, 2010)

Gollum, our Goby is sick... We have a 55 long, freshwater tank. Although we do add some aquarium salt for freshwater fish since we have a Dragon in the tank. Our tank has been set up for about six months, and we've had Gollum for about three. I'd say hes between 4 and 5 inches long now. He eats once a day (brine/bloodworms/shrimp pellets), and untill now has seemed very healthy and happy. When I got home from work I noticed his stomach is BULGING. Then on closer examination I saw his anus appears red and swollen. I've been concerned because he hasnt been eating as much as usual the last few days. Now he wants nothing to do with his caves, and just sits out in the open. 

Tested the water and its fine... no ammonia... no nitrites... Plenty of filters on the tank and all the other fish are acting/looking normal. Other fish in the tank all acounted for, plus none of them are small enough for him to swallow. THey are mollies, dwarf gouramis, female swordtails, angelfish, pictus catfish, a pleco, and two corys. We have a heater and power head in the tank, as well as an airstone. 

I have not tried to treat Gollum at all because I'm worried about stressing him out or treating him for the wrong thing. (I say "him" but I'm not sure of the sex).

Could this be a female swollen with eggs? Constipation? Bloat? Could he have swollowed gravel? Has anyone seen these symptoms in a Goby before? 

I always read that it's fine to keep them in only slightly brackish water, but I'm worried he needs higher salinity or something. Also worry that his diet isnt varied enough... Any suggestions? All input is appreciated, we never had a goby before.


----------



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

Have you tested the salinity of your water? I am not super familiar with these fish but I'm pretty sure I've only seen them in Brackish tanks. I know some places sell them as FW, but they're not, they can survive for a time but they whither away without the correct water conditions. I'm pretty sure Mollies and Guppies will be able to withstand the salinity needed for your Dragon. I'm not sure about the rest of your fish.


----------

